# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Δεν ακούγεται η φωνή της..

## Elenz

Καλημερα σας , χτες αγορασαμε μια λευκή κανάρα..
 ειναι ευδιάθετη τρώει κανονικά αλλα λιγο τρομαγμένη. 
Δείχνει να κάνει το απλο τσιου, αλλα δεν ακουγεται καθόλου φωνή . 
 Τι να έχει;;; 
Επίσης γιατί φοράει δυο δαχτυλίδια;

----------

